# George Farmer in the USA, finally



## plantbrain (17 Apr 2015)

It was good to finally meet George and Emma in Washington DC. 
He gave an excellent talk, you all are lucky to have him over there. 

Ironically the last thing on my mind was to talk about aquariums, I wanted to run through some trails and creeks but my foot was bugging me. George like myself is an avid runner. We talk about plants and aquariums enough as it is.....so other interest come first.

I also voted for his scape as what I would have preferred.  
I thought they'd have a score sheet and an envelop for tor winner for the judges.....but......that was the only issue in the event I saw. I think it made folks a bit uncomfortable and put the contestants and the judges on the spot. 

George also talked a good deal about the other folks in the UK that have helped and grown the club. So it was hardly about him! Always a good trait.

Thanks for coming over here. Glad they invited you. 

Tom


----------



## Andy D (18 Apr 2015)

George who? 

Sorry couldn't resist. I'm sure he is a busy man these days. Thanks for the update Tom. 

I hope George puts together a report from the event. It would be nice to read.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2015)

plantbrain said:


> It was good to finally meet George and Emma in Washington DC.
> He gave an excellent talk, you all are lucky to have him over there.
> 
> Ironically the last thing on my mind was to talk about aquariums, I wanted to run through some trails and creeks but my foot was bugging me. George like myself is an avid runner. We talk about plants and aquariums enough as it is.....so other interest come first.
> ...


Thanks, Tom. Was great to meet you and your family too. Too bad we couldn't go running - next time maybe... 

The event was great and has re-kindled my passion for the hobby. Great people sharing a great hobby.



Andy D said:


> George who?
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. I'm sure he is a busy man these days. Thanks for the update Tom.
> 
> I hope George puts together a report from the event. It would be nice to read.


Fair cop - I'm back now. 

There's going to be a 2-page spread in PFK about the AGA event, and some web stuff too. After it's released I'll post on here.


----------



## Andy D (26 Apr 2015)

George Farmer said:


> The event was great and has re-kindled my passion for the hobby. Great people sharing a great hobby.



Re-kindled. Suggesting you had fell out of 'love' for the hobby? UK aquascaping without George Farmer.  It does not bare thinking about.

In all seriousness, it is good to have you back George and I hope you have found the passion again. 

I look forward to the AGA article.


----------



## plantbrain (4 May 2015)

Hoping we will get him back again in Sept.


----------



## plantbrain (6 May 2015)

BTW George, you can schedule Sept 4th and 5th, the flight and a few meals are free from Houston and back.


----------

